# 10 month old Jake stolen in St. Catharines



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a horrible story! The jerk who stole the dog took the dog's collar off and put it in his owner's mailbox? That's just cruel. I sincerely hope the dog isn't going to be mistreated or bred.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

reposted this on Facebook - thanks for sharing. Let's hope Jake is found.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Jake has a special place in my heart, he was a transport of mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

This is sick - I hope he is recovered safe and sound and the "person" that did this is punished! He is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Bumping up for little Jake!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Bumping for Jake.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is again why it's such a bad idea to leave dogs out in the backyard. Even in a safe area.  

Have they checked with the people he was rescued from? 

Was somebody turned down for rescue recently who wanted him?

The fact they put the collar and tags in the mailbox seems so personal and vindictive...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

It does seem personal and vindictive. So sad. Jake wasn't listed for adoption yet, they wanted to wait until after he had gained some weight and was neutered. The foster mom went in the house for just a minute.
The person he was rescued from is in the hospital permanently.
I have a feeling someone has been watching Jake. The foster's other 2 dogs were in the yard as well (both goldens).


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

As I said on the FB group, I really don't know how someone could do this... there are some really bad people in this world!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Jake's poster*

Here's the poster that was made for Jake's "disappearance". Anyone in the St. Catharines, Ontario area, please share this.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so mad someone took him! I will add Jake to my prayers for a safe return. I hope whoever stole him sees the posters that he needs meds and will decide to give him back.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh that's awful. Seems obvious someone was watching him if there were two other dogs "available" back there as well and the collar being left is just gross.

Makes ya wonder who the previous owners were/was it an owner-surrender or what the deal was. Hope he's safe where ever he is and gets the care he needs/and is returned.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Makes ya wonder who the previous owners were/was it an owner-surrender or what the deal was. Hope he's safe where ever he is and gets the care he needs/and is returned.


I don't know the details, but I think the previous owners are in the hospital or something...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

The previous owner is in the hospital. There is no way for this person to find out who has Jake, or his location. I do agree that some one was watching him though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The person in the hospital - did she have relatives?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

No known relatives or friends.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> No known relatives or friends.


What about people that this person knows then? Somebody who may have been upset about the dog going into rescue.

I can't get over my feeling that somebody zeroed in on that particular dog for a reason.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

There is no way for them to find out where Jake went. I do agree that someone had an eye on him, but it would have been someone from this area.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

*Little Jake is home!!!!!!*

Jake was found this afternoon, safe and sound. He is now back with Golden Rescue. I can't go into details because of the police investigation, but the important thing is - he is SAFE. Thanks to everyone who said a little prayer for him, it worked.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh thank god!!! I was so worried about him, I had all of these horrible thoughts about him being stolen by dog fighting people or puppy millers or something. Thank you for the update!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank gosh he is safe...thanks for the update.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Jake was found this afternoon, safe and sound. He is now back with Golden Rescue. I can't go into details because of the police investigation, but the important thing is - he is SAFE. Thanks to everyone who said a little prayer for him, it worked.


SQUEEE!!!!

Thanks for updating us. So glad to know he's OK.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So so glad to hear this!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's GREAT news!!! I'm so glad Jake was found!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Just shows you the power of the net and how you can get the message out across the world with the click of a button. That dog then becomes "hot" property & quite often gets dumped. I've heard of this a few times & people get their animals back. A good news story for sure!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

One day, when the police investigation is over, I would like to tell you how Jake was found.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> One day, when the police investigation is over, I would like to tell you how Jake was found.


I would love to hear that story. I'm just glad he was found!


----------

